# My riding instructor/barn owner is downright horrible.



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

It kind of sounds like this isn't the right barn for you. Proximity is only 1 factor in finding the right fit. You have to be able to get along with this person, and if you already feel a personality conflict, you are likely going to be very unhappy. It sounds like you need to keep looking.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If this person was so horrible years ago, why did you go back to that barn? People do _not_ change their personalities, and you being an adult has nothing to do with it.

I'd rather board and take lessons at a barn farther from home, without all the drama. In the long run, you're going to hate riding and will stop altogether if you stay there.

Now to address the horse leasing issue. I don't know of _anyone_ who will agree to a month-to-month lease on a horse. Most contracts are anywhere from 3 months to over a year. 

Your asking for a month-to-month lease makes it impossible for the horse to be leased out to someone else in a timely manner if you can't come up with funds for the next month, so you're the one being unreasonable in this instance.

Leasing is about bringing in money for the horse owner, and if you're unable to sign a contract for more than a month at a time, you're a liability. I'd never lease a horse under those circumstances, either.

So to summarize, you hate this woman, you hate her barn, and yet her leasing prices are cheap so you're basing your decision to stay on that. However, since your finances are iffy you don't know if you'll be able to sign a standard leasing contract anyway.

Based on everything I'd say cut your losses, find another barn, forget about leasing for now, and just ride lesson horses until you're in a more financially secure position.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree totally with Speed Racer!

I would rather do without a horse for the immediate future than put up with someone like her. Keep looking you WILL find the right situation!

Rhonda


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I also totally agree with Speed Racer.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ unless of course people lease their horse out for the horse's benefit and not to make money

either way this barn does not seem like the place for you. you will be much happier driving a bit further & possibly paying a bit more if you enjoy your time there


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with Speed Racer too. Definitely don't go to that barn if you hate it that much. And maybe you can pick up another shift at work to be able to lease a horse at a better place.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 12, 2010)

Leasing on a month to month basis seems to be standard practise here actually. I called up two other barns besides the two i have already been involved with and each of those two it was a month to month basis (one, including my other barn even did week by week, but it was all just too expensive).

And i'm pretty sure i'd be leasing the actual lesson horses that belong to her personally, not a livery horse so she has more wriggle room in these things.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Save up for one of the more expensive ones. Sure, you won't have a horse right away, but if you lease at a bad barn you won't be having fun anyway.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

If it were me, I wouldn't have put up with being talked down to from the get go. I wouldn't suggest you try and put up with it now, either. If you aren't boarding a horse there, go ahead and find another barn. If the personality of the instructor doesn't mesh well with yours, then you aren't going to learn anything.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> ^^ unless of course people lease their horse out for the horse's benefit and not to make money


That does happen, but this is a public stable with the horses owned by the BO/instructor. For someone like that it really _is_ all about the money, and leasing on a month-to-month basis means her cash flow would be inconsistent at best.

Dizzy, you're thinking all wrong here. _Regardless_ of what the other stables in your area do, the 3-month lease is what _this_ woman requires. 

Sucking up to her and trying to befriend her just to get her to agree to let you lease on a monthly basis makes you no better than her, since you won't really be in it for the friendship, but to get something you want. That attitude really doesn't make me sympathetic to your plight. In fact, it makes me wonder about your ethics and morals.

Why is it not right for her to act as she pleases on her own property, but it's okay for you to be a con artist and try to get what you want out of her by pretending to be her friend?

You don't want suggestions on how to get back into riding and taking enjoyment from it, you want us to tell you how to scam this woman into giving you what you want. That's messed up.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> That does happen, but this is a public stable with the horses owned by the BO/instructor. For someone like that it really _is_ all about the money, and leasing on a month-to-month basis means her cash flow would be inconsistent at best.
> 
> Dizzy, you're thinking all wrong here. _Regardless_ of what the other stables in your area do, the 3-month lease is what _this_ woman requires.
> 
> ...


Wow have you got me all wrong. So wrong it's hilarious actually. This is the seond time today i've been judged harshly by someone _who doesn't even know me_. With an attitude like that take a look at yourself before calling anyone else "messed up".

I want to stay at this barn, keep my horse at this barn, and GET ALONG NICELY WITH EVERYONE. And i never said i'd suck up to her. In fact, i'm sure i just said i don't want to be fighting with her. This is a business and i expect nothing more that a civil business relationship. I'm paying her for a service. Is it so much to ask for her to be CIVIL? I NEVER said i wanted to be her friend. And since i was told by the manager of this business that she *does* do it on a month to month basis why is it so out of the question for me to look for that??


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I dont understand why you went back... are you sure its worth it? would it be more worth while to pay a little extra and travel a little further to be treated decently? 
I cant understand why a person can run a business like that if she is so rude to people.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Dizzy, there are 2 issues here: You disliking her personality, and wanting a month by month lease. The second to me is not really an issue because she has a policy and it's hardly fair to ask her to make exceptions to a new client. Once you are an established client whom she knows she can rely on, maybe she'll be more apt to make an exception.

The first issue is the one that will be a problem from the get go, and you can do something about it. Her personality is what it is, and if it already makes you uneasy, then you need to seriously consider if you could work with her at all. Riding when you're stressed out or unhappy will certainly lead to bad consequences. You are very connected to that horse at that time, and the horse really feels your emotion. Being under stress or becoming stressed throughout the lesson will not end pleasantly. What's the point of riding if there is no enjoyment in it?

This does not sound like it is going to work out well for you. I would seriously look elsewhere. You have to be able to have a good working relationship with your BO/instructor because your animal is in her care, and you are trying to learn from her.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Stand up to her and let her know that you are paying her and you expect certain amount of respect. I would bet that you get along much better with her if you set the ground rules now. Don't wait until your mad to confront her. do it when you are calm and be civil and nice about it. If that doesn't work fire her and find another barn.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 12, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> I dont understand why you went back... are you sure its worth it? would it be more worth while to pay a little extra and travel a little further to be treated decently?
> I cant understand why a person can run a business like that if she is so rude to people.



Actually there have been _a lot _of complaints about her, and _a lot _of people have stopped going there, simply because of her nasty attitude. They've lost a hell of a lot of business at this point. The manager herself told me this (though i already knew it), and that because of that, it should be a lot easier to have a month to month contract.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 12, 2010)

Fowl Play said:


> Dizzy, there are 2 issues here: You disliking her personality, and wanting a month by month lease. The second to me is not really an issue because she has a policy and it's hardly fair to ask her to make exceptions to a new client. Once you are an established client whom she knows she can rely on, maybe she'll be more apt to make an exception.
> 
> The first issue is the one that will be a problem from the get go, and you can do something about it. Her personality is what it is, and if it already makes you uneasy, then you need to seriously consider if you could work with her at all. Riding when you're stressed out or unhappy will certainly lead to bad consequences. You are very connected to that horse at that time, and the horse really feels your emotion. Being under stress or becoming stressed throughout the lesson will not end pleasantly. What's the point of riding if there is no enjoyment in it?
> 
> This does not sound like it is going to work out well for you. I would seriously look elsewhere. You have to be able to have a good working relationship with your BO/instructor because your animal is in her care, and you are trying to learn from her.



Due to a loss in business (a lot of people have left because of her nasty attitude) the manager told me that it's likely that she'd do it on a month to month basis more readily. On top of that, she told me that she does it all the time for her other clients anyway, and the 3 month lease is more of a default, rather than cast iron rule.

As for her personality, it's such an issue that it's costing her more business than just me (which explains her cheap leasing prices). I tried to be friendly but i was just met with insults...and i'm just not used to not getting along with people, for no reason especially. At least the barn that's 45 mins away from me is warm and friendly. I get along with those people like a house on fire, and they do a month by month lease but it's just way more expensive.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, that's just the way she is. I can't imagine trying to suck it up and suffer. If the other barn (while a bit more expensive) is that much better, I'd spend the extra money. It sound like there is just too much drama at the barn you're at now, and who has time for all that? If the extra cost might prevent you from leasing, but you can board and take lessons without the drama, I would do that. Sanity is priceless. Maybe there are other options, like the instructor using your horse for lessons in exchange for using one of his or hers. Just a thought. I know at the farm where I ride, a couple of boarded horses are used for lessons from time to time, and the owner either gets a cut on boarding, or a free lesson in exchange.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Dizzy said:


> Actually there have been _a lot _of complaints about her, and _a lot _of people have stopped going there, simply because of her nasty attitude. They've lost a hell of a lot of business at this point. The manager herself told me this (though i already knew it), and that because of that, it should be a lot easier to have a month to month contract.


Im mot suprised! anyway the main thing is i wish you luck in resolving this, i dont know the situation fully and if you think the barn and facilities are worth it, then they probably are, shes just one woman! although, sounds like a very irritating one :-x. Good Luck and have fun with your new lease horse


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dizzy said:


> I want to stay at this barn, keep my horse at this barn, and GET ALONG NICELY WITH EVERYONE. And i never said i'd suck up to her. In fact, i'm sure i just said i don't want to be fighting with her. This is a business and i expect nothing more that a civil business relationship. I'm paying her for a service. Is it so much to ask for her to be CIVIL? I NEVER said i wanted to be her friend. And since i was told by the manager of this business that she *does* do it on a month to month basis why is it so out of the question for me to look for that??


Your first post said nothing about her agreeing to do a monthly lease, only that one of her employees HINTED that she might do it 'if she liked you'. 

In fact, you stated that she NORMALLY requires a 3 month lease contract. 

That's in your original post, and I can only go by what you put down. If there's a misunderstanding it's obviously because YOU'RE not being clear when you post, not because I or anyone else have a reading comprehension problem.

Apparently it IS too much to ask for this woman to be civil. You knew years ago when you boarded there that she was a shrew, and yet somehow you think she's going to change now because you want her to? That's her MO and personality, and you are _not_ going to change it.

If you're not being treated civilly by someone you're paying for a service, GO SOMEWHERE ELSE WHERE YOU WILL BE. Why is that so hard for you to understand?

The image I'm getting is of someone who sees a less expensive lease than anywhere else, and instead of realizing that the situation is impossible and only going to result in grief and ulcers, expects things to just magically work out.

Yeah, good luck with that.

Oh, and titling your thread, "My riding instructor/barn owner is downright horrible." doesn't put you in the best of light, either.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 12, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Apparently it IS too much to ask for this woman to be civil. You knew years ago when you boarded there that she was a shrew, and yet somehow you think she's going to change now because you want her to? That's her MO and personality, and you are _not_ going to change it.
> 
> If you're not being treated civilly by someone you're paying for a service, GO SOMEWHERE ELSE WHERE YOU WILL BE. Why is that so hard for you to understand?
> 
> The image I'm getting is of someone who sees a less expensive lease than anywhere else, and instead of realizing that the situation is impossible and only going to result in grief and ulcers, expects things to just magically work out.


That's not at all what i think. I'm not that naive. If i thought that it would "magically work out" why would i be asking for people's advice about how to deal with her? Isn't it obvious that i plan to make an active effort to try to work it out myself rather than just let it work itself out? My original question was how to deal with her because, lets face it, this economy is terrible and sometimes the cheapest, but most difficult option is the _only _option (money is more important now than ever before). I'm a university student with a car to run. I need to be realistic. If i want to lease (and i do) i might just have to put up with her (or work something out with her, which is what i want). Either that or no leasing for me. And think about it, if you had the choice of leasing a horse for £120 or £220, and you had limited funds, which would you chose?
And even if she won't budge on the month limit, would you rather pay £360 or £660 for 3 months?

This really is the best option for me, i just want advice on how to deal with her so she doesn't ruin it for me, even on how to approach her about it if it keeps happening.
If i can't work it out with her, i won't be able to keep going there, This is supposed to be fun after all.

"Oh, and titling your thread, "My riding instructor/barn owner is downright horrible." doesn't put you in the best of light, either."
So how would you react if you had just met someone, was as friendly as could be to them, only to be insulted and belittled for no reason???
*I don't deserve to be treated that way, and having been subjected to it, i now have the right to be upset about it. *Oh and *paying* for the joy of it too just added insult to injury.

This is a business like any other. How would you feel walking into a restaurant and being insulted and yet still have to pay full price, AND tip? You have horribly low self-esteem if you think you deserve to be treated like that.
​


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Stables are a private business. This BO is entitled to run it however she chooses, and is entitled to treat her customers however she wants. As the customer, it is your choice to give her your business and put up with it, or you can choose to do business somewhere else. Should you choose to go into a business arrangement with her (leasing or lessons), then you are walking into this with your eyes open and really can't complain about her attitude. It sounds to me as though you are trying to do something that you really can't afford to do, and are trying to make this arrangement suit your situation. There's obviously a reason this barn is so much cheaper than the rest. You get what you pay for.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> Leasing is about bringing in money for the horse owner, and if you're unable to sign a contract for more than a month at a time, you're a liability. I'd never lease a horse under those circumstances, either.
> 
> 
> Based on everything I'd say cut your losses, find another barn, forget about leasing for now, and just ride lesson horses until you're in a more financially secure position.


Also - a one month lease - you don't really know the horse and the horse doesn't know you. As a re-rider it's going to take longer than 30 days to 'click'.

I agree - find another barn. People can mellow with age, experience. However it doesn't sound as though this person has.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Dizzy said:


> I have recently moved barns to one that's closer to me. I used to ride at this barn about 7 or 8 years ago and i had to leave, partly because the owner was a horrible, HORRIBLE person (and partly because at the end of it all i was being taught by 15 year olds, who were still students themselves, which didn't impress me). Well, i thought that now i'm a proper adult maybe things will be different, boy was i wrong. She didn't remember me at all, but right from the get go, the FIRST meeting, she was _horrible. _She's most definitely up on her high horse (pun intended :lol.
> Anyone would have thought that she was trying to provoke me into an all out fight she was so rude...all this, and in our first meeting. I didn't do or say anything to provoke this, yet she was *so rude. *It was as though she downright hated me, making snide, horrible comments and being outright condescending. It was almost unbelievable. She's actually known for being like this, but hell, *i ride horses for fun. I'm not going to come here and PAY for fun, only to be shouted at and being made to feel like an idiot, which is how she made me feel.*
> 
> *I haven't had a lesson with her yet, but as another peson told me "she doesn't suffer fools".* And here i am, only just starting to ride again after a VERY long break. I'm basically a beginner again. I AM going to make mistakes and my legs will NOT be strong enough yet.... i don't think i'll be able to handle her attitude... but the thing is, my options are limited.
> ...


Hello Dizzy. I selected the parts in your OP that I will address.

1. Sounds like you will be paying to be yelled at and made to feel like an idiot. Which leads me into ....

2. How qualified an instructor is this lady? Does she know her stuff and can she effectively instruct a rider? Let's say she is a guru of riding correctly and effectively. Her manner of imparting this knowledge seems to hinder how effective it will be for you. So that leads me into ....

3. You need to have a very adult and honest talk with her. 
Ask what her expectations are of her students and after listening carefully and not defensively, outline your expectations of an effective instructor to her. Common courtesy, respect. Whatever it is that you need to be able to focus on what is being relayed without being complicated and hindered by fear of being yelled at and humiliated. This woman intimidates you. You need to find out why. Is it a combination of her being excellent in knowledge but lacking "saddle side" manners?

You are an adult. Stand up for yourself. Doesn't have to be a showdown at O.K. Corral, but a calm but firm discussion of expectations on both sides.

Good luck to you, hope it works out. I seriously doubt this lady will change, so it will be you that has to find a way to suck it up and get what you need out of this arrangement.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 12, 2010)

luvmyperch said:


> Stables are a private business. This BO is entitled to run it however she chooses, and is entitled to treat her customers however she wants. As the customer, it is your choice to give her your business and put up with it, or you can choose to do business somewhere else. Should you choose to go into a business arrangement with her (leasing or lessons), then you are walking into this with your eyes open and really can't complain about her attitude. It sounds to me as though you are trying to do something that you really can't afford to do, and are trying to make this arrangement suit your situation. There's obviously a reason this barn is so much cheaper than the rest. You get what you pay for.


I actually can afford to do it, but think about it, would you rather pay £120 or £220 if you can help it? I need to save for my tuition fees and my car's insurance and tax too, so i need to be careful.

But really, how hard is it to be civil? Not even asking for friendly, just civil.
She's driven away so many customers already, you'd think she'd wise up and figure out what's best for her business. Maybe then she'd get fewer complaints and more customers.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Dizzy said:


> I actually can afford to do it, but think about it, would you rather pay £120 or £220 if you can help it? I need to save for my tuition fees and my car's insurance and tax too, so i need to be careful.
> 
> But really, how hard is it to be civil? Not even asking for friendly, just civil.
> She's driven away so many customers already, you'd think she'd wise up and figure out what's best for her business. Maybe then she'd get fewer complaints and more customers.


Would I rather pay 120 or 220? I would rather pay more for respect and sound instruction. She might know her stuff, but if she can't teach you with respect and understanding, you aren't going to learn what you need to learn. It will be a waste of money.

I think it is really important to realize that you CANNOT change her. Sure, her attitude is pretty crappy, but you cannot change that, so if you cannot bear it, this will not work out. It sounds like she has a bad attitude and it is affecting her business. That should be a warning. Take heed. If several other people have left because of her personality, then she obviously hasn't learned, nor does she have any intention of learning. If you're dead set on staying at this barn, be prepared. Even a mature, respectful conversation could end up causing you grief. If she regularly mocks students while in the saddle, telling her you don't want that is probably more likely to cause her to do it more than to cause her to stop. 

This is something that hasn't been mentioned, but your own animal will be in her care, right? If you have grief or stress between you, will that have an affect on her care of your animal? 

It sounds to me like this is where you want to stay, despite all the red flags. You've had a lot of good advice, but I'm not sure this person is a person who will or wants to change. Your money would probably better be spent at a different barn, but only you can really  make that choice.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Dizzy said:


> I actually can afford to do it, but think about it, would you rather pay £120 or £220 if you can help it? I need to save for my tuition fees and my car's insurance and tax too, so i need to be careful.
> 
> But really, how hard is it to be civil? Not even asking for friendly, just civil.
> She's driven away so many customers already, you'd think she'd wise up and figure out what's best for her business. Maybe then she'd get fewer complaints and more customers.


Apparently it's very hard for this woman to be civil and it seems as if she really doesn't care what it does to her business. The ONLY thing you can do about it is leave and don't come back. I think this quote applies pretty well "God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; the courage to change the things that I can; and the wisdom to know the difference." You cannot force people to change. Who knows she may actually enjoy treating people like this. 

I would rather pay the extra money and enjoy the stress free atmosphere that the other place provides. Look at it this way. Your paying extra money for the nice atmosphere, a lot like going to a nice restaurant. Those high prices are just for the food.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 12, 2010)

Fowl Play said:


> Would I rather pay 120 or 220? I would rather pay more for respect and sound instruction. She might know her stuff, but if she can't teach you with respect and understanding, you aren't going to learn what you need to learn. It will be a waste of money.
> 
> I think it is really important to realize that you CANNOT change her. Sure, her attitude is pretty crappy, but you cannot change that, so if you cannot bear it, this will not work out. It sounds like she has a bad attitude and it is affecting her business. That should be a warning. Take heed. If several other people have left because of her personality, then she obviously hasn't learned, nor does she have any intention of learning. If you're dead set on staying at this barn, be prepared. Even a mature, respectful conversation could end up causing you grief. If she regularly mocks students while in the saddle, telling her you don't want that is probably more likely to cause her to do it more than to cause her to stop.
> 
> ...


I'm not dead set on staying there, after all, i'm a reasonable person. But will all it's financial up-sides i'm at least prepared to give it a good try. If after a month or so she doesn't show me that i can stand to be there and in contact with her i will be gone and i'll just have to save up for the other barns. 

OR

I'll get all my lessons at the other barn, and when i'm ready, i'll lease from her in the summer. I will just make a concentrated effort into saving up for the full 3 month lease so i don't have to even try to talk to her, since she's just impossible to have an adult, civil conversation with it seems. I can just get the best of both worlds this way, good lessons and friendly staff from the other barn, and cheap leasing from her barn. Then i can ride my leased horse without ever having to see her.

Do you think that would be a good idea?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't set foot in her place. Even if I could avoid talking to her as much as possible. I avoid people who are nasty to me for no reason. I'd pay the extra to lease a horse from a place with a good attitude AND people I enjoy riding with.

Or try Kevinhorses's or Walkamiles's approaches after you get money saved up for 3 mnth lease. Before you pay her that is.  Good luck.


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

This instructor doesn't like the one for you at all! But you said th eother barn is 40minutes away, going that far everyday would cost quite a bit just to get there. Couldn't you just keep your horse at this stable but bring in your own instructor? I know one that comes to your stables to work with you & your horse. Just do whichever way you enjoy the most, if you don't have enough money then you could always loan a horse instead.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Based on everything I'd say cut your losses, find another barn, forget about leasing for now, and just ride lesson horses until you're in a more financially secure position.


I agree. Even if you were able to negotiate something with her(which sounds unlikely from your initial post), do you think she would allow it to be an enjoyable experience for you? probably it. I would honestly keep looking somewhere else even if it means a longer drive for you, it would be well worth it in the end.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Dizzy said:


> How do i deal with this character?? I have no idea where to start. I don't want to be walked all over and being treated like an idiot but i can't be constantly fighting with her either if i am to get what i want...
> 
> Can anyone help?


You don't deal with that character. You start by walking away and finding someone else no matter how tough that is. It's not going to be anything but stressful to put yourself in that situation on a daily basis. It's not worth it. Riding won't be fun, going there won't be fun.


----------



## Roxy (Feb 15, 2010)

Dizzy said:


> I have recently moved barns to one that's closer to me. I used to ride at this barn about 7 or 8 years ago and i had to leave, partly because the owner was a horrible, HORRIBLE person (and partly because at the end of it all i was being taught by 15 year olds, who were still students themselves, which didn't impress me). Well, i thought that now i'm a proper adult maybe things will be different, boy was i wrong. She didn't remember me at all, but right from the get go, the FIRST meeting, she was _horrible. _She's most definitely up on her high horse (pun intended :lol.
> Anyone would have thought that she was trying to provoke me into an all out fight she was so rude...all this, and in our first meeting. I didn't do or say anything to provoke this, yet she was *so rude. *It was as though she downright hated me, making snide, horrible comments and being outright condescending. It was almost unbelievable. She's actually known for being like this, but hell, i ride horses for _fun. _I'm not going to come here and PAY for fun, only to be shouted at and being made to feel like an idiot, which is how she made me feel.
> 
> I haven't had a lesson with her yet, but as another peson told me "she doesn't suffer fools". And here i am, only just starting to ride again after a VERY long break. I'm basically a beginner again. I AM going to make mistakes and my legs will NOT be strong enough yet.... i don't think i'll be able to handle her attitude... but the thing is, my options are limited.
> ...


 Maybe you should first off just act like you're not going to be someone like a pushover just act like you're someone who shouldn't be trifled with. Maybe. :l Or just tell her to **** off and that you're not paying to be a doormat you're just paying to ride the horses. That's IT. THAT'S ALL YOU'RE PAYING FOR.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

If you're having so many issues w/the BO, you should walk away. Which would you rather: paying less and riding in an unpleasant atmosphere, or paying more and riding in a friendly, fun, and pleasant atmosphere? Horseback riding is supposed to be fun, not stressful in any way.

When I got my horse, I boarded him at a local stable. To make a long story short, the BO did everything in her power to make my horse a nervous wreck, and did the next best thing to abusing him.

Guess what I did? I got him out ASAP, and now he's boarded at a stable where he's happy and relaxed, with a very responsible BO. The catch? I'm paying almost twice the boarding price.

Moral of the story is, if you don't like it at your barn for any reason, get out. And if you don't get out, don't come whining to us that you're having trouble.


----------

